# What's the latest on El Nino`?



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

just wondering if anyone is a hardcore follower of the ocean patterns? i have heard el nino` will fade in Dec and possibly be cause for a snowy Jan and Feb. also someone a while ago posted a link to a real good forum with just a few amatuer meteoroligists but they were real "techy" and definitely understood what all was going on...does anyone rememeber that site? i joined the forum to follow along but never bookmarked it and now cannot find it to save my life. 
steve


----------

